# How to change name of MIDI track in Cubase



## bcarwell (Feb 13, 2016)

If I double click on a track in the track list and rename it, it changes to the new name in the track list and Inspector. But it does NOT change the name in its associated MIDI data track to the right of it, which remains the same.

When I hit "shift + enter" after renaming a track via the track list or in the Inspector , it indeed does in fact now change to the new name not only in the track list and Inspector but also in its MIDI data track to the right of the track list.

BUT... it also changes the name of all its associated MIDI data tracks which were made by copying a MIDI data track into a new MIDI data track.

Can this be fixed or is it just a result of copying a MIDI data track to another track- e.g. all such newly created target tracks will always have to carry the name of the original source MIDI data track ? (And note, I am not talking about the track names that appear in the track list itself but rather the actual MIDI data tracks to the right of them).

Bob


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 13, 2016)

What vers?

When you say _the actual MIDI data tracks to the right of them _- you are talking about the MIDI event(s) on that MIDI track, correct?

If so, I am not sure what you are looking to have 'fixed'. Unless I am missing something - this is the way Cubase works. When you change the name of track, and hit shift + enter, or shift + tab, all of the MIDI events on that MIDI track get the new name.

Cheers.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 13, 2016)

You can also set a preference so that when you copy and paste events, they take the name of the new track.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 13, 2016)

Not sure I understand this correctly - but I assume you'd like to rename the events of a track? In the upper left corner where the name of the selected event is displayed - you can actually click that and rename the event. You have to enable that one black lane, I don't know how the heck it's called right now ... the one where you can also transpose, edit starting and ending points, etc.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 13, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> You have to enable that one black lane, I don't know how the heck it's called right now ...


The Info line.


----------



## lucor (Feb 19, 2016)

Daryl said:


> You can also set a preference so that when you copy and paste events, they take the name of the new track.


Where is that preference? I remember searching for something like this in the past but didn't find anything. Quickest way I found so far is to re-apply the track name with shift+enter, which changes all event names to the track name.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 19, 2016)

Preferences/Editing/Parts Get Track Names


----------



## lucor (Feb 19, 2016)

Daryl said:


> Preferences/Editing/Parts Get Track Names


Awesome, that will be a huge help. Thanks Daryl!


----------

